
Show HN: Brave Clojure Jobs - Use the Language You Love - nonrecursive
https://jobs.braveclojure.com/
======
hellofunk
title is misleading and does not actually appear on the page.

there's been this for a while and many others:

[https://remoteok.io/remote-clojure-jobs](https://remoteok.io/remote-clojure-
jobs)

~~~
nonrecursive
I've changed the title in case there have been other Clojure-only job boards
out there, but as far as I can tell RemoteOK and other job boards do not focus
exclusively on Clojure. They maybe allow you to filter to show only Clojure
jobs, or have a Clojure section, but I consider that different from catering
exclusively to Clojure jobs :)

~~~
hellofunk
fair enough, but there are lots of resources, for example linkedin has a page
dedicate to clojure:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/clojure-
jobs](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/clojure-jobs)

